# 36mm Military watch?



## Ndure

Looking for a well made 36mm military watch with sapphire crystal and automatic movement. I really want the Smith PRS-29A, but that model got acrylic crystal. The PRS-29B are to big for my girl wrists. 

Price: max £450

Are there any other options? :think:


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Buy the watch you really want & get a tube of PolyWatch..You will be able to keep that acrylic crystal looking pretty good & have the watch you really want...


----------



## Ndure

*Smiths Military 36mm acrylic crystal PRS-29A - Sorry - This product is not currently available and cannot be added to the basket *


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Ndure said:


> *Smiths Military 36mm acrylic crystal PRS-29A - Sorry - This product is not currently available and cannot be added to the basket *


Never fails does it?I'll get started on some research & see what we can come up with for you...Off the top of my head I'm thinking a gently used Hamilton-Elgin-Benrus or similar,we'll see...


----------



## donoharm

seiko snk809 - if you must have the sapphire crystal, its easy to install one in.


----------



## Ndure

Don't like the look of it.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Hi Ndur,this is a tough one but I have a few options...There are 2 Smiths"PRS-29A" watches listed on Ebay at around $400.00 right now...Ollech & Wajs "M65"(HARD to find but POSSIBLY at Fredas Watch Straps,a WUS Sponser)36mm-ETA 2824 AUTO movement but Acrylic crystal,$275.00...Ollech & Wajs "2063" at 37.5mm,17j Hand wind,acrylic crystal @$475.00(second pic)...LOTS of 38mm Hamilton Khaki Field models around $300.00...MWC(MIlitary Watch company)"GG-W-113"36mm Hand Wind,Acrylic crystal BUT only around $125.00(first pic)... MY favorite:Archimede "Pilot 36mm" with Sapphire Crystal & ETA 2824-2 Automatic Movement @$550.00!!!Hope this helps a little...Please be sure to update us with pics when you finally get your new watch!Good luck...


----------



## Ndure

Thank you!
I really like the Archimede and the OW M65. The OW M65 are out of stock, and the Archimede got to big lugs.... But I will considering it anyway. At the moment i'm sitting her with a MWC quartz watch. I will begin to save some money, and hopefully a Smiths PRS-29A will be listed on Ebay.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

I believe Fredas Watch Straps has 1 O&W "M65" left in Stock for $250.00 + S&H......She is a WUS Sponser & if you go to the Strap/Bracelet Forum here she has a link to her website at the top of the page...One last option is the Marathon Watch Co."Field Watch"..Genuine Military Issue,with Composite Case,Acrylic Crystal,17j.Hand Wind Movement,34mm size,TRITIUM T25 Illumination Tubes & about $175.00...


----------



## HappyJack

There's a reason why military watches are quartz and not auto, acrylic and not sapphire - and that is because acrylic/quartz is more durable and robust than sapphire/auto. So if you want the real deal, I'd suggest something like CWC G10 or for a modern interpretation, the Timefactors PRS-10.

Alternatively, have a look at the CWC 1970s remake General Service Watch from Silvermans for £249:


----------



## Ndure

What do you think about the MWC watches? I got the G10 A/B. They are well made and cheap.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Ndure said:


> What do you think about the MWC watches? I got the G10 A/B. They are well made and cheap.


I think that one in the pic above is a pretty cool Mil.watch...At that price it seems like a KILLER deal!The acrylic crystal is NOT a big deal to me UNLESS I was planning on BEATING the CRAP out of it with NO regard to keeping it in good condition!If they weren't WAY too small for me I would buy one in a H/B...


----------



## HappyJack

Ndure said:


> What do you think about the MWC watches? I got the G10 A/B. They are well made and cheap.


I had the MWC "SBS" PVD quartz diver with date. It was OK, though lume was weak; but for a few dollars more, I'd much rather have the real deal CWC.


----------



## bjp

the marathon below is a very fun watch to wear. you don't even notice it's there, it's so light. good timekeeper, clear dial. "real deal" mil watch. I love mine.

-ben



E8ArmyDiver said:


> I believe Fredas Watch Straps has 1 O&W "M65" left in Stock for $250.00 + S&H......She is a WUS Sponser & if you go to the Strap/Bracelet Forum here she has a link to her website at the top of the page...One last option is the Marathon Watch Co."Field Watch"..Genuine Military Issue,with Composite Case,Acrylic Crystal,17j.Hand Wind Movement,34mm size,TRITIUM T25 Illumination Tubes & about $175.00...


----------



## Salem's Lot

the maratac mid pilot watch is 39mm i think

from CountyComm - Maratac Pilot Automatic Watch


----------



## dkouzou

Maybe you can find a Omega Dynamic Date (like the one in my sig)? It's 36mm. With some resourcefulness and vigilance, you can find one in good condition. Last I checked, prices varied between $600 to $1000 USD.
There is even one on ebay right now (... which incorrectly lists the crystal which appears original as mineral).


----------



## mayostard




----------



## tinknocker

The Seiko above looks nice.

Have you checked Hamilton Khaki field, 38mm. They have auto and manual, sapphire crystal.

The manual has a closed back and the auto has an exhibition case back


----------



## nickyboyo

Here we go Ndure, have a look at these. A nice photo with some of the watches mentioned above and a couple more very worthy of consideration:








Left to right: Omega Dynamic 5250.50, Seiko SBCA001, Smiths PRS-29A and a Seiko SKX429.

Omega- awesome watch, the one i would go for if one was available, definitely worth putting a bit of extra cash into the purchase. Nice dimensions and proportions, very solid feel, decent water resistancy, ultra legible at all angles. Truly a great watch, and apparently becoming harder to come by.
Seiko SBCA001- also a great watch, very accurate, 100m water resistancy, good Seiko lume, very clear display. i just wish the crown was larger, but overall, a very nice grab and go field watch.
Smiths PRS-29A- lovely watch, very true to the original, good movement and very cool retro feel to it with the acrylic crystal.
Seiko SKX429- an excellent beater for a very cheap price if you can find one (discontinued, but they still pop up from time to time). Nicely proportioned and great dimensions if you like smaller watches. Very clear display, i do like the 7s26's day and date feature. The worst water resistancy of the lot, but if your not planning on wearing it swimming it will perform admirably. this is my preferred work watch/beater,

Happy hunting and i hope the photo helps...


----------



## spardas2

Two little Pulsar. 36mm, the perfect size.
Pulsar G10 - Pulsar PXH035








*Pulsar G10*


----------



## spardas2

Seiko SNX425K. Automatic mov. 7S26 

De Affordable Military Watches


De Affordable Military Watches


De Affordable Military Watches


De Affordable Military Watches


De Affordable Military Watches


De Affordable Military Watches


De Affordable Military Watches

SNX427K (Black dial)
SNX429K (Blue dial)
SNX425K (Green dial)
SNX431K (Khaki dial)

Movement: 7S26-3060, 21 jewels, movement cannot be wound, no hack feature.
Dial: Date/day at 3 o'clock, bright luminous hands and indexes.
Case : 35 mm X 10mm thickness

*Reviews*

>> Yeomansweblog
>> Horologycrazy

>> Roachman Seiko military

[url]http://affordablemilwatches.blogspot.com/2011/11/seiko-snx427k-automatic-mov-7s26.html
[/URL]


----------



## TheBronze

Perhaps you could put together your own using a watch head from Ofrei.com? The WH55 is the right size, has a mineral crystal and you can put whatever band you choose on it. The cost is very reasonable. I got one for less than $60.00


----------



## spain72

Don't care about crystal...if u like it, get it! 
By the way, the acrylic crystal fives a further "military touch", if needed. 
The Smiths is simply gorgeus and remind of an historical brand!


----------



## pinkface

I'd like to find the best 36mm Military Watch that is currently being made for 2018 new.  has some good ones and I've looked some other places but can't find exactly what I am looking for.


----------



## wongthian2

dkouzou said:


> Maybe you can find a Omega Dynamic Date (like the one in my sig)? It's 36mm. With some resourcefulness and vigilance, you can find one in good condition. Last I checked, prices varied between $600 to $1000 USD.
> There is even one on ebay right now (... which incorrectly lists the crystal which appears original as mineral).
> 
> View attachment 635640


Here are my two as mentioned above..montage CWCandOmega Dynamic by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr

The CWC G10 is cheap and accurate; the Omega is costly used from $800 plus. The Marathon midsized quartz TSAR is a very good choice if you want a mini tank mil watch...


----------



## StufflerMike

Stowa Flieger 36mm.


----------



## CHJ001

Back to the OP's original suggestion, I love my Smiths PRS 29A---36mm with a 2801-2 manual wind movement. Yes the crystal is acrylic instead of sapphire.


----------



## CHJ001

Here's a pic


----------



## wtma

Marathon GPM Steel


----------



## wtma

Glycine Airman No. 1


----------



## Kulprit

Glycine Combat 6










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## samael_6978

wtma said:


> Marathon GPM Steel


I just noticed that your marathon has tritium on second hand. Mine doesn't...

Seiko 5 SNKN33

Alba APBT211 if quartz is ok. It's even smaller at just over 34 mm.

I also have this Traser P5902 SAR. Unlike regular P5900 this one has ss case with sapphire crystal.









Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma

samael_6978 said:


> I just noticed that your marathon has tritium on second hand. Mine doesn't...


When did you buy your Marathon? Is it the limited GPM Steel with Benrus movement?
If I'm not mistaken Marathon started to put tritium on second hand of their General Purpose and SAR lines somewhen around late 2015 or early 2016, cmiiw.


----------



## samael_6978

wtma said:


> When did you buy your Marathon? Is it the limited GPM Steel with Benrus movement?
> If I'm not mistaken Marathon started to put tritium on second hand of their General Purpose and SAR lines somewhen around late 2015 or early 2016, cmiiw.


I bought it April 2016 from Wilson Watch Works. My second hand is the same as in quartz SS GPM.

Not a big deal after all, but I'll contact Marathon. Maybe they released versions with and without tritium.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk

Yep, I found pics from review by W&W without tritium on second hand.


----------



## wongthian2

90s Omega Dynamic
Omega dynamic Lady by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Grinderman

Love the canvas looking strap on the marathon. Didn't notice that seconds hand having lime at first. Mines number 62 out of 600 and is lumeless


----------



## wtma

Grinderman said:


> Love the canvas looking strap on the marathon. Didn't notice that seconds hand having lime at first. Mines number 62 out of 600 and is lumeless
> View attachment 12730259


Yours is the limited edition of 600 with vintage Benrus movement I believe. That particular model doesn't have tritium on second hand. My GPM Steel is a newer mass produced model with ETA 2801 and has simple serial number of 00324. Also notice the case is blasted finished, instead of brushed.


----------



## Grinderman

Gotcha, didn’t realize they produced 2802 eta version after the benrus run


----------



## AllanR

I realize this is a revived zombie thread, but in the event that any UK based WUSers are still looking, there's a Glycine Combat 6 36mm military style on eBay right now... and in the UK Glycine Combat 6 3916.19AT LB9B Swiss Automatic 36mm Watch Leather - RARE NEW! | eBay

Also several othe 36mm Glycine Combat 6 watches from US based sellers, at lower prices too.


----------



## Marcus_Corvus

Whats the purpose of the watch?
Do you jeed to wear it in field? Or do you want just a millitary style watch for everyday/normal envirnment?

If its not for military/field use, I would recomend the Strela 3017 watch.
Its a 36 mm chronograph and was issued to russian pilots and astronauts. But it comes with acryllic crystal...


----------



## Mothh12

mayostard said:


>


What is this?!


----------



## SOK40

Kinda 'love them or hate them' hands on it.


----------



## j_dubble_u

Mothh12 said:


> What is this?!


Seiko SUS I think. JDM. Not sure if it’s the original (automatic) or the reissue (quartz). The reissue came in multiple colours. 

Lots on ‘Bay!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsg199

Timex just released some 36mm solar quartz watches - the expedition north series. Check out their website. Look nice.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tundif

How about a 35mm


----------



## Vario

How about a reinterpretation of the father of all field watches?


----------



## Jo Hande

Smiths PRS29-Mil 36mm with sapphire chrystal since 2019, but sold out ... I think...


----------



## LP49

Glycine Airman 18. 39mm case, sapphire crystal, ETA movement, 24 hour or GMT. Here's my two GMT's from 2008 and 2012 respectively. About $500-$800.


----------



## WhiteWatcher

Marathon MSAR 36. Smiths PRS models.


----------



## TravisMorgan

Built like a tank and 38mm


----------

